# Freshwater crabs/shrimp/frogs?



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

Are there any good crabs/shrimp/frogs that would go well in a freshwater community tank? I know of several kinds of shrimp, and will have a few ghost shrimp... I also know of Red Clawed Crabs, but do not want to go that route because they prefer a bit of salinity. I did a couple searches but didn't find much. What would you all recommend?

By the way, this is for my 29/37g that I am planning, which will have quite a few tetras and other small fish; keeping them from being a snack is a concern of high priority for me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

There are some blue 'lobsters / crayfish, but they'd get too big.

You could get african dwarf frogs.
Lots of shrimp choices: cherry shrimp, ghost shrimp, amano shrimp, fan/bamboo/rock shrimp.

How about some FW clams?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

FW clams do not live generally more than a week, usually less, in aquaria. Most lobsters/crayfish/crabs need slightly brackish water. African Dwarf Frogs are a great choice, stay very small and are extremely peaceful. Care must be taken to ensure that they eat, though, because they tend to take awhile to find the food and the fish often devour it all before they get too it.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I've heard it can go both ways, with FW Clams. I've had some for a while now and they're doing fine. Previous owner said she had them for a year. I've heard of good experiences from other people, too. But, I've also heard of them not lasting long. Hit or miss, I guess.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Thus, the "generally" part.  I had two dozen, all dead within three days. Everyone else I know of that have tried to keep them, especially because they're great puffer foods, have not been successful at keeping them. You're the first person I've ever seen who has had any long-ish term success.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Ive had a FW clam for a couple of months now, seems to be doing good. Not much fun to watch though since..well he doesnt do much lol.

By definition all lobsters need SW. FW "lobsters" are called crays, so you wont be keeping any lobsters, but you can keep some crays. Certain blue crays such as the Procambarus Alleni can live in a 30g tank but youll only be able to have one. If you want to keep more than one i would suggest the Procambarus Vioscai which get to be around 2 inches but are not blue (theyre brown). Just dont plan on keeping any crayfish with plants since your plant will -without a doubt- be demolished by the cray.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Sorry, I meant that they call the crays (around here, anyway) lobsters. I should elaborated.

I won't claim any long-term experience with FW clams, even 'ish' - but so far, so good! Maybe you got a bad batch? Yuck, I bet it was no fun when they all died ><


----------

